# super duty leaf spring question



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

truck is a 2000 f-250 ext cab short bed 4x4 auto powerstroke. i am upgrading my leaf springs and have a few questions before i order them. i know that the x code springs which come stock in diesel 4x4 f550's 99-04 will bolt right up so i ordered them.

now with the rear i wasent sure if i should be ordering "b" code springs or "c" code springs. the dealer said that the b code springs are off of f-350 srw and the c code are for f-350 dually which have what is known as a wide frame. will the c code springs still fit even though the frame is wider or should i be ordering the b code springs?

also looking for any other info i may be missing and need to know before i spend money tomarrow. thanks guys.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

i really need to find out beofre tomarrow morning so anybody know?


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

C code will fit. I have them in my F250. They are for a dually rear pickup. The narrow frame are for a dually cab and chassis. Each leaf is thicker than the B code and will give about 1" more lift with the same block in the rear. I would have your local spring shop add 1 leaf to the front befor you install. This package will give you 3"-3.5" of lift in the front and 
1" in the rear. New u bolts will be needed and new front shocks. I use rears in teh front of mine as they are just the right length for the 3+ lift.


----------

